# Just discussing about the history but I got the wrong info



## webexplorer (Feb 28, 2009)

We were talking about Apple stuff in other day.

Here are some things that I brought up, and one of them said that I didn't understand about the business role of Apple.  I was upset about it because I was talking about Bill Gate, and now I am confused with the history.  I am pretty embarrassed about it.

Bill Gate made his OS software for IBM PC computers.  Right?  

Did he changed some of its operating system that won't work with older IBM PCs so the computer store owners are forced to buy new computers with his new OS? 

Does he requires all computer makers to pay his license (Microsoft) before they sell the computers at the stores?  If yes, then that's what he controls and makes money.  Correct?  (Same idea for Steve Jobs's Mac OSX...)

In the old days, did Bill convinced a president of IBM PC company to sign his "lifetime" contract?  It made the president stunned that Bill's business was so successful.  (I watched the movie on PBS about five years ago.)

His rights were violated because he does not let other small business owners to run it.  Somehow, he was waived by the judge.  I don't remember the whole story.  Maybe, the judge likes IBM PC better.  I dunno.

I am not sure about this one.  Psystar's computer parts did not work with Job's operating system.  Somehow, Pystar discovered a way to make them work properly.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 1, 2009)

webexplorer said:


> Bill Gate made his OS software for IBM PC computers.  Right?


Bill Gates never wrote a single line of code for his first operating system -- he purchased it from someone who had already written it, then modified it slightly.

That operating system wasn't written specifically for IBM PC computers -- it was written to run on CISC-based systems, of which the IBM PC was.  IBM was just one of Bill's first (exclusive) customers.



> Did he changed some of its operating system that won't work with older IBM PCs so the computer store owners are forced to buy new computers with his new OS?


I don't know about that, nor do I think that fact can be verified.



> Does he requires all computer makers to pay his license (Microsoft) before they sell the computers at the stores?  If yes, then that's what he controls and makes money.  Correct?  (Same idea for Steve Jobs's Mac OSX...)


Sort of correct, yes.  And no, it's much different for Apple because OS X can only be installed on Mac computers -- when a company sells Mac computers, there is no licensing fee for Mac OS X.



> In the old days, did Bill convinced a president of IBM PC company to sign his "lifetime" contract?  It made the president stunned that Bill's business was so successful.  (I watched the movie on PBS about five years ago.)


Sort of correct, yes.  It wasn't a "lifetime" contract -- rather, it was an "exclusive" contract.  It was meant to force IBM into only selling DOS/Windows with their computers.  It wasn't a "lifetime" contract because IBM now sells computers with Linux on them as well.



> His rights were violated because he does not let other small business owners to run it.  Somehow, he was waived by the judge.  I don't remember the whole story.  Maybe, the judge likes IBM PC better.  I dunno.


Who's rights?  Bill Gates?  Doesn't let other small business owners run it?  I'm not quite sure what you're trying to say here.



> I am not sure about this one.  Psystar's computer parts did not work with Job's operating system.  Somehow, Pystar discovered a way to make them work properly.


Yes, sort of.  OS X is protected and coded to only run on genuine Apple hardware that is made by Apple.  Since Apple uses pretty much the same parts as other Intel-based computer makers, in theory, OS X can run on those computers as well -- but OS X is coded so that it won't run on them.  Psystar "hacked" OS X into running on non-Apple hardware, which is in violation of the EULA of OS X and is why Apple and Psystar are currently in litigation over the issue.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2009)

If you rent the movie "Pirates of Silicon Valley" you will get a great idea on how the early days of Apple & Microsoft went down.  Then head over to the Woz's web site and poke around. He has links to tell-all books that he says are accurate.


----------

